# does anyone have a code for partial exc of great toe ?



## carol52 (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm looking for  a cpt code for partial excision of great toe.


----------



## LindaEV (Aug 2, 2010)

can you give some of the op or tell us some more. What exactly was removed? Was bone involved?


----------



## carol52 (Aug 2, 2010)

the op says the left great toe was removed witha # 15 blade, pickups and ronquer.


----------



## DOVERRED (Aug 2, 2010)

try looking at 28124 or 28150----28160


----------



## lisammy (Aug 5, 2010)

Look at 28825 or 28820 depending on at which joint it was removed.


----------

